# Larger diameter grips?



## Craig S (Sep 1, 2013)

I know some of us are Clydes because we are tall, which is the case for me, which means we probably have pretty big hands.

I find that the stock grips (and many aftermarket ones) tend to feel too small in diameter and end up hurting my hands. I generally have been using the Ergons because they are the largest ones I can find, but I'm not 100% sold on their shape. 

Ideally I'd like a set of normal shaped grips (round) but just in a larger diameter. 

Anyone found a set that they like?


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

I wrap my grips with cloth bar tape for extra thickness.


----------



## Craig S (Sep 1, 2013)

Does that affect how they feel or anything? Seems like that might make them more squishy feeling.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm more a fan of wider grips over thicker grips but some options are below. Wider grips dont lock you in to one hand position, instead you can move your hands around a bit on longer, smoother, straighter, sections of trail to adjust pressure and comfort. After spending more time on 145-150mm wide push-on grips on my BMX rig, it's tough getting back on a 130mm lock-on, especially when the clamps take up 10mm of that length. YMMV but thicker grips make me grip the bars harder, leading to increased arm pump than with thinner grips. 

DMR Deathgrip - Available in a thicker version as well as two different compounds (soft and hard). Love the feel of these grips but they're just wide enough.

Chromag Squarewave - Nice and wide, 10-15mm wider than most other lock-ons, soft rubber. There is a wider and thicker Squarewave XL if you want more than the original. 

ODI Rogue - The classic big grip, nice soft rubber, lots of color options. Standard width. 

Ergon GE1 - Available in a thicker version, wider than most grips. I really wanted to like these but somehow I'd always get ring-finger cramps with these, went away as soon as I went back to round grips.

Ergon GD1 - Running these at the moment. They're wide and soft. The tapered grip section feels great to me and I love the flanges since I goof around on a 24" BMX bike pretty frequently. Grip ridges on the bottom side of the grip feel great descending, very transparent feeling vs the waffle pattern on the Deathgrips and other moto-styled grips; it's there but it's not in your face (fingers).


----------



## Dexter-01 (Sep 30, 2016)

I've been running Easton grips for a couple years now, the thick option is 33mm diameter I think. Great grips, soft but durable, and the end caps are integrated into the clamp so they can't come off and procect the ends of your bars. Plus they come in a huge range of colours and they're silly cheap on CRC.

Easton Lock-On Grips | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Craig S (Sep 1, 2013)

Those Eastons look nice, thanks.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

ESI Chunky and Extra Chunky. Wolftooth markets a similar grip, can't remember the name.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

I run the ODI Rogue's and have been really happy with them. First bicycle grips I've ran that feel like they are the correct diameter.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

Sensus Swayze.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I love the fat Easton grips too. They are directional so pay attention to how you mount them. The small Easton logos are ramped to provide grip against rotating your hands backwards. I have medium hands though. Small grips simply hammer into my palms and are uncomfortable.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

I like Oury grips, beefier than typical (very similar design to ODI Rogue). Wish there was something around two inches in diameter. I wish all bars were two inches and all levers were one finger (as in not thumb) controlled.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have Chromag Squarewave XL on all my bikes. They are longer than most and pretty thick.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, so far I've tried the Ergon paddle type grips, which work well, settled on the GX1s, but on more technical trails they caused arm pumped from not being able to properly wrap my hands around the grip with all the heavy braking. Now run the Ergon GA1 and GE1 grips, still find them both a bit small, although the formed GE1 grips are a bit better. Have some OURY Odi lock on grips coming, hoping they're just a bit bigger than the max 32mm of the GE1s and also take hits better on the ends.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've got Wolftooth foam grips on my bikes. I like em a lot.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

ODI Rogue has been a long favorite. I shy away from foam grips as they squish to become thinner and harder over time. Obviously, if you change grips regularly that won't be an issue. I have one pair of Rogues that have several years on them and are good and tacky, they have been nicely robust. My feeling on grips is similar to saddles, get the right fit regardless of stiffness. Yes, I like Brooks saddles... not their grips though.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

'Nother vote for the ESI Extra Chunky.


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

Craig S said:


> Does that affect how they feel or anything? Seems like that might make them more squishy feeling.


Depends on what kind of bar tape you use. Cloth (linen i think) bar tape is very hard, but you can use gel tapes which are softer. Depends on your preferences. Gel tape tho is very thick, cloth isn't, so it allows to fine tune the final thickness of the grip.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Rogues and Ourys are classic and fat and universally well liked. The last time I measured the Rogues were just a hair fatter than the Ourys.

One reason they are a classic, IMO, is that the durometer/feel of the rubber is spot on.


----------



## Lab Rat (Dec 3, 2015)

Race face strafe on all my bikes.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Lizard skin DSP are available in 32mm thick and are very comfortable.


----------



## Craig S (Sep 1, 2013)

I think I went from too few options to too many. 

Thanks for all the tips. I have a good starting point now.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Another ESI Extra Chunky user.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

I have been obsessed with my contact/control points forever since my moto racing days. 
My new favorite big grip is the 6.75" long Extra Chunky ESI's. I have found through much experimentation and spending on grips including the Rev Grips recently. That width of grip with big hands is as important(maybe more) than diameter. I have size 11/12 glove hands. The added width is the answer. The deal with the 6.75 width grips is yes they may be too wide for you. But you can easily trim them to what you desire. Everytime I think about doing it , I find a new reason to leave them long.


----------



## spleeft (May 2, 2017)

Wolf Tooth Fat Paws..love 'em !
https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/small-components/products/fatpawgrips


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

spleeft said:


> Wolf Tooth Fat Paws..love 'em !
> https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/small-components/products/fatpawgrips


The deep blocked surface is one of the alluring features with Oury and Rogue.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Have to say, first ride today on the Oury's and they definitely felt good, appreciate the 33mm diameter, comfy even without gloves :thumbsup: Think I may have to upgrade the rest of my personal bikes to these now


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Lab Rat said:


> Race face strafe on all my bikes.


Yep. I was always an Oury fan. But they are so hard to find. I bought the Race face grips recently because I needed a pair that day. Biggest grips Ive found besides my Oury grips. I HATE thin small diameter grips! I have monster hands.


----------



## MtbChris76 (Apr 29, 2017)

BigKahuna said:


> Yep. I was always an Oury fan. But they are so hard to find. I bought the Race face grips recently because I needed a pair that day. Biggest grips Ive found besides my Oury grips. I HATE thin small diameter grips! I have monster hands.


X2 on the strafe. Excellent grip!


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

And another option... 

I've used these over my standard grips and find them very comfortable and cheap to replace.

Grip Puppies are one brand but generic ones can be found on eBay.


----------



## Peatbog78 (Dec 7, 2016)

I've used Lizard Skins Northshore in the past, they're a nice chunky grip For my size 11-12 mitts 👍🏻


----------



## DustyChap (Oct 14, 2010)

I've got longer fingers and like a bigger diameter grip. I've been using the Giant Sole-O grips. They fit great. The only down side is the aren't as tacky in extreme sweat scenarios....ie middle of summer in Arizona. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig S (Sep 1, 2013)

Closure- I picked up a set of the Race Face Strafe grips. First ride is tonight, but they look and feel really nice so far.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead but has anyone used the new ergon fat grips? I think they make the GA in a fat grip now. I like my ESI extra chunky but the grips have taken a beating from all my falls and now look like the face of the moon. I also have very wide hands so I need a long grip. The regular ergon's barely fit my palms.


----------



## Peatbog78 (Dec 7, 2016)

I haven't ridden the Ergon GA fat, but I tried holding them at the bike show in Birmingham (UK) this year and they felt great- I'm keen to get a set when they are released here.


----------



## Tonlocvw (Jun 5, 2015)

*35mm??*

I have the red monkey 35mm diameter. Love them but tore up now. Looking for something similar. 35mm diameter. Hard to find anything like it but more durable. Any help with that?


----------

